# New guy from Central Wisconsin



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Corey9965 said:


> Whats up everyone? Just found this website figured I would sign on and check it out. I'm in the market for a new bow so this should be a good sight for info.


:welcomesign: neighbor, I think you will enjoy the site a lot. :thumb:


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to AT :welcomesign: 

Lots of excellent info on here. I am sure you can find info on whatever bows you are considering, accesories as well. Use the search feature to see what there. 

Also, several other WI folk's on here :darkbeer:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Fellow CheeseHead,
Welcome to AT, I'm sure you can find whatever you need here.

Mitch


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Corey9965. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Monk (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice to see another Wisconsinite...how much snow did you get??

Were at about 24 inches in the last 36 hours by Lake Superior 

Welcome!


----------



## stringshoota (Nov 28, 2004)

*hello from minnesota*

Am i guessing you have the shoveling done or did we get all the snow before it came your way.I stood by many wisc archers when shooting 3d as we love the hills over wisconsin way.Most of the wisc shooters seem to be carting mathews along.Correct me if I am wrong are they still made over their?Thus is that the bowbrand you are looking for?Many on here to help with whatever brand you choose.Check out the for sale section.I have bought some of my nicer bows on AT and saved a bundle.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

It's always good to see another Wisconsinite jump aboard, Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## dpomp1 (Nov 4, 2006)

looks like we have another cheesehead welcome aboard


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## Corey9965 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the hearty welcome everyone. As someone inquired I am thinking about getting a Vectrix or a Black Ice right now. Need to do some more shooting first.

I got all my shoveling done last nite. We got about 8 more inches yesterday.

Once again thanks everyone.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

